# Need help with VHT Nightshades...



## Camaro>Rouge (Sep 5, 2012)

OK... i just painted my tails with VHT Night shades and everything was going smoothly until i put on my 3rd coat. the first 2 coats came out awesome but the 3rd one went all cloudy/hazy on me. i think it was the humidity but i dont understand why the first 2 went so well... i waited a good amount of time between coats so the first 2 had plenty of time to haze up if they were gonna. Does any1 have an idea of what could have went wrong? Did i put the 3rd coat on too thick? Did i not shake the can enough?

I already stripped the VHT with gasoline and i'm about to start over but i dont want to make the same mistake again!

Here are some pics...

This is me wet sanding down the lights with 2000grit

















Me taping off the side plastic and my reverse lights

















First coat









Second coat

















Third coat

















Then about 15-20 mins after the third coat they began to dry all cloudy/hazy and this was my end result

























I peeled the tape of the reverse lights for the final coat so they could get 1 coat of tint but still be bright when in reverse so i could see behind me

I should have just stopped at 2 coats and left my reverse lights white!


----------

